# Word of the Day - Dispraxia



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

Dispraxia (noun) - a disorder marked my the inability to tie one's shoes.

Dyspraxia tends to affect boys more than girls.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

_Dyspraxia_ is a developmental disorder, in which a child is significantly delayed in numerous neuromuscular and coordination/motor activities, often noticeably behind others their age, in more than one way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder if Dyspraxia can be helped by learning disorder teachers.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

It's possible that lots of improvements can potentially be made, by having great (specialized) teachers.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> Dispraxia (noun) - a disorder marked my the inability to tie one's shoes.
> 
> Dyspraxia tends to affect boys more than girls.


I have tried, unsuccessfully, to teach my son how to tie his shoes. He has autism. He never learned how to do it, no matter which method I used. I am going to tell him about Dyspraxia, so he quits blaming me for this. I just texted him about this. Thank you! It turns out not being able to tie shoes is not uncommon with people who have autism.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It wouldn't be considered a _cure, _but lots of improvements can potentially be made, by having great (specialized) teachers.


Yes I realize that--I used the incorrect term--have made an edit.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 15, 2021)

Dysphoria- a word football coaches discuss when portraying recruits mental abilities.


----------

